

Lenovo, Google websites hijacked by a DNS attacks - Varcht
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2889392/like-google-in-vietnam-lenovo-tripped-up-by-a-dns-attack.html

======
cenal
Amazing that this can happen to companies this large. Although I guess that if
North Korea can have it's entire IP block stolen by Pirate Bay then this isn't
that hard to believe.

